# Key Fob Trick?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

That's how you program new key fobs. I dont really know why an existing one would cause that and you need an already learned FOB to learn a new one without doing crazy things.


----------



## agoral23 (May 2, 2020)

That makes sense. I kept googling it and could never find it. Thanks!


----------

